# Furnace Not Blowing Hot Air



## Lseifert (Nov 13, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am the proud owner of a 1988 Fleetwood Wilderness 28' Camper. My mom graciously passed this camper down to me this past summer. Now my mom lives in Buffalo and never camps in the winter. I live in NC and have acres of land that the camper sits on and I do camp/hunt during the winter. 

I have been able to get the stove pilot light and hot water pilot lit but is there a pilot light for the furnace? The furnace does kick on and blows air very strong but the air is cold. 

Does anyone have any suggestions to a pilot light for the furnace or how to get hot air to come out? I have it hooked up to a generator and propane and like I mentioned before the pilot lights for hot water and the stove were easy to find and light.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated

Thank you,

Luke


----------



## MacGyver (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm sure it varies from model to model, but most furnaces I've seen that don't have auto ignition or some kind of push button piezo starter require some sort of panel on the outside of the RV to be moved and lit by hand. I would suggest searching the Internet for your model number for the manual.


----------

